# Creditcards - airlines



## Skemando (Jun 14, 2010)

I wan´t to know if Etihad or Emirates have any creditcard linked to their bonusprograms?

It would be nice if anyone in here know something about it.

With best regards


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Skywards credit card with Emirates NBD bank is definitely one of the best. Gives you miles, lounge access and discounts in restaurants... Even free rounds of golf...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Citibank gives Skywards miles too.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an Emirates NBD card and using it for most things gets me enough miles to upgrade when I want. Also when not flying emirates it gets me access to one of the non-emirates lounges in Dubai (though not a v good lounge). 

ADIB seem to offer the best card for Etihad miles.


----------



## Tony0202 (Sep 23, 2011)

The following are airline co-branded credit cards in the UAE.
1. ADCB Etihad Cards
2. Citibank Skywards (Emirates) Cards
3. Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank Etihad Cards
4. Emirates Islamic Bank Skywards (Emirates) Cards
5. Mashreq Air Arabia Card

Apart from this, Citibank and HSBC have generic air-mile cards. Hope this was helpful.

Cheers!
Tony


----------



## Skemando (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for very much for the help! lane:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Tony0202 said:


> The following are airline co-branded credit cards in the UAE.
> 1. ADCB Etihad Cards
> 2. Citibank Skywards (Emirates) Cards
> 3. Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank Etihad Cards
> ...


you missed Emirates NBD Skywards (Emirates) cards


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Citibank gives Skywards miles too.


Probably breaking the rules by saying this, but found them to be utterly useless when I applied a few weeks before Eid. I'm now at the stage where over the last 48 hours I have emailed customer services to complain having tried to call the relationship manager who 'organised' the deal for me and failed to get a response. I've called this person and his manager 8 times from my mobile and it rings out yet when I call from my office they pick up. Even for a bank over here that's pretty useless..


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fletch1969 said:


> Probably breaking the rules by saying this, but found them to be utterly useless when I applied a few weeks before Eid. I'm now at the stage where over the last 48 hours I have emailed customer services to complain having tried to call the relationship manager who 'organised' the deal for me and failed to get a response. I've called this person and his manager 8 times from my mobile and it rings out yet when I call from my office they pick up. Even for a bank over here that's pretty useless..


Citibank is terrible, I have closed my accounts there and have often recommended people against doing business with them.

If you want a sky miles card I would try NBD. For Etihad I think ADCB card is good. Just a warning a general issue here is that paying for credit cards when you do not have an account at the bank can be difficult. Be sure to get it clear how you will be able to make payments. If you do most of your spending in the UAE I think the Etihad cards will earn you more miles, if you do travel and will be using the card internationally and to buy airline tickets than the NBD card seems good to me.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I got the Emirates NBD one. Not much research - just that my current account is with them.

I've never had a credit card delivered in a presentation box before! 

use it for everything, and the miles rack up pretty quick.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've got the Emirates NBD one and the Emirates Islamic Bank one, both are utter crap, especially the Emirates NBD after they slashed the miles you are awarded.

I think I calculated that if you bought a 10,000 AED TV from Carrefour (you get less miles if you use it at a "grocery" store, something like 0.1875 miles per $1), you'd get about 500 miles. Pathetic.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I've got the Emirates NBD one and the Emirates Islamic Bank one, both are utter crap, especially the Emirates NBD after they slashed the miles you are awarded.
> 
> I think I calculated that if you bought a 10,000 AED TV from Carrefour (you get less miles if you use it at a "grocery" store, something like 0.1875 miles per $1), you'd get about 500 miles. Pathetic.


I got mine a month ago, and apparently get 0.75 miles per $1US

I'll watch out for the cut, then!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that if you read your T&C's, you only get 25% of that amount if you use it in what has been designated as "groceries" which is Carrefour, etc. When I initially signed up, you got more than 0.75 miles per $1.

I moved to EIB instead where you got 4000 miles if you spend AED 5000 but then they changed it to 4000 miles if you spend AED 6000. Still works out better than ENBD though, where you'd only get 1226 miles if you spend AED 6000, and that's assuming you don't use it in Carrefour/Geant.

The only reason I kept the ENBD card is because they always give me 7000 miles when I call up to cancel.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

just had a look through the T&C's.....


F*CKERS!


25% on groceries
10% on government spend (bills)

next they'll tell me school fees are 'groceries'..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you read your T&C's, you only get 25% of that amount if you use it in what has been designated as "groceries" which is Carrefour, etc. When I initially signed up, you got more than 0.75 miles per $1.
> 
> I moved to EIB instead where you got 4000 miles if you spend AED 5000 but then they changed it to 4000 miles if you spend AED 6000. Still works out better than ENBD though, where you'd only get 1226 miles if you spend AED 6000, and that's assuming you don't use it in Carrefour/Geant.
> 
> The only reason I kept the ENBD card is because they always give me 7000 miles when I call up to cancel.


I'm doing the same. I use the EIB card for monthly expenses, usually get 4,000 miles per month. I have tired to cancel the ENBD card twice, told them I was no longer happy with their miles scheme, and both times they gave me a 8,000 miles appreciation bonus


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I just wish it was easy to see from your online statement how much you had spent and how much miles you had accrued since the last calculation point. That way, you could spend just enough to get the 4000 miles with EIB, then switch to the other card!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

With Emirates NBD you accrue more miles when spending internationally (1/1.5 vs. 0.75/1.0). So if you are traveling on business a lot and buy airline tickets with the card it seems to me a good card. If I was only spending here, I would agree with the opinions expressed above


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I just wish it was easy to see from your online statement how much you had spent and how much miles you had accrued since the last calculation point. That way, you could spend just enough to get the 4000 miles with EIB, then switch to the other card!


Hi Gavtek, if you check your card online statement you'll see in the bottom a "Total debit" field, this shows the current spending on your card, its not always up to date as card transactions take anywhere between 1 to 4 days to show up on the statement but it is still a good way to figure out how much you've approximately spent on the card so far..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Did anyone with the ENBD Skywards card get an SMS this morning telling them they're being "upgraded" from the Platinum card to the Signature card?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Did anyone with the ENBD Skywards card get an SMS this morning telling them they're being "upgraded" from the Platinum card to the Signature card?


yes. and an email too.....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Did the e-mail say what the difference is?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Probably that they will charge more for some crappy "free" benefits!


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Same..... it said at no extra cost though....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

deleted it, but, from memory, i think we get:

concierege services outwith UAE
more lounge access
better travel insurance

I think that's it.

Probably a warm glow and a sense of entitlement too


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

vantage said:


> ...Probably a warm glow and a sense of entitlement too


Priceless...

No wait.. this is Visa?


----------

